# Easa part 66



## مهندس طيار (23 فبراير 2008)

*أرجوكم اخواني الكرام 

ابحث عن الكتب الخاصه بالايازا 66 الخاصه بالاتحاد الاوربي 

هناك بعضها متواجد علي الانترنت 

هل يوجد احد الاعضاء الكرام متواجد في انجلترا او في اوربا كي يساعدني في هذا

اصدار ال Easa part 66

ارجوا من اي عضو كريم او مشرف يتواصل معي لاني احتاج لها بشده 

منتظر تعاونكم *​


----------



## م المصري (23 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 

الرجاء كتابة اسماء الكتب ..... و ارقامها الدولية ..... (بيانات كاملة)

حتي يتسني ارسال طلبك للمختصين في المكتبة ..... و للتسهيل علي الاعضاء في مد يد العون 

تحياتي


----------



## مهندس طيار (25 فبراير 2008)

*What is the EASA-66 licence? 
In aircraft maintenance personnel must be licensed to sign an aircraft airworthy. Most countries have or had their national maintenance licence. In the US there is still the A&P license. In the EU the member states created a common licence which is the JAR-66 licence. They were setting new standards which have been followed by many countries throughout the world. From 28 September 2003 on the EASA - European Safety Agency became responsible for the airworthyness standards for the majority of civil aircraft registered in the EU member states *


----------



## مهندس طيار (25 فبراير 2008)

*EASA Part 66 - Certifying Staff*​
*EASA Part 66 (Annex III) is the European equivalent of the proposed CASR Part 66 published in NPRM0407MS in October 2004. 

It contains: 

An introductory rule (66.1) 
Section A – Technical Requirements 
Section B – Procedures for Competent Authorities 
5 Appendices which contain detailed technical standards/specifications *

*Avionics includes instrument and radio systems.*

*Category A *

Issues certificates of release to service for specific maintenance tasks endorsed on the authorisation after minor scheduled line maintenance and defect rectification. Can only be used for work performed by the individual (no supervision provisions) in a Part 145 organisation. 

*Category B1 *

Issues certificates of release to service for airframe structure, powerplant, mechanical and electrical system maintenance. Can also replace and perform simple tests of avionic Line Replaceable units. B1 includes all “A”category privileges automatically

*Category B2 *

Issues certificates of release to service for avionic and electrical system maintenance 

*Category C *

Issues certificates of release to service following base maintenance, for complete aircraft in a Part 145 organisation.

*Categories “A”and “B1”are further divided into 4 subcategories *

*A1 and B1.1 - Aeroplanes Turbine

A2 and B1.2 - Aeroplanes Piston

A3 and B1.3 - Helicopters Turbine 

A4 and B1.4 - Helicopters Piston *


----------



## مهندس طيار (25 فبراير 2008)

*Subpart A - Detailed *******s *
The standard format for an application to either issue or amend a licence 

Age eligibility to hold a licence differs from age eligibility to exercise

the privileges of a licence in a Part 145 organisation

The privileges that are applicable to each category of licence 

The conditions which must be meet so that the certification 

privileges of a licence may be exercised 

The basic knowledge and examination requirements applicable to a licence category 

Experience requirements 

Continuing validity requirements 

Type/task training and ratings 

Conversion provisions from licences issued by other member states 

*Experience Requirements *

Categories A, B1 (including subcategories) and B2 require either:

Formal practical training under a Part 147 training organisation 

A combination of practical experience and formal training in a relevant technical trade; or 
Practical experience only on operational aircraft. 

Category C for large aircraft B1 or B2 experience in a Part 145 organisation 

Category C for non large aircraft B1 or B2 experience either on non large aircraft or in a Part 145 organisation. 

Category C issued on the basis of a relevant technical degree, work in a civil maintenance environment including observation of base maintenance tasks. 

In all cases the appropriate knowledge examinations must be passed.

*Type/task training and ratings *

Practical and theoretical training requirements including knowledge delivery levels 

Examination and/or workplace assessment requirements 

Specific type ratings for large aircraft 

Group ratings for non large aircraft 

Large aircraft as defined in Part M are Aircraft above 5,700Kgs MTOW 
*
Appendices *

Basic Knowledge requirements 

Basic Examination Standards 

Type training and Examination Standards 

Experience requirements for extending a licence 

Application form and Licence format​


----------



## مهندس طيار (25 فبراير 2008)

انشاء الله عايز اصدر 
a-man 

و بعد المده المحدده أصدر 
B-man 

Category A (Line Maintenance Mechanic): Basic A category License + Task Training (Level depends on Task Complexity) + Company Certification Authorization for specific Tasks ("A category A aircraft maintenance licence permits the holder to issue certificates of release to service following minor scheduled line maintenance and simple defect rectification within the limits of tasks specifically endorsed on the authorisation. The certification privileges shall be restricted to work that the licence holder has personally performed in a Part-145 organisation"),

Category B1 (Mechanical) and/or B2(Avionics) (Line Maintenance Technician): Basic B1/B2 category License + Type Training (i.e. Line & Base Maintenance i.a.w. ATA 104 Level III) + Company Certification Authorization ("A category B1 aircraft maintenance licence shall permit the holder to issue certificates of release to service following maintenance, including aircraft structure, powerplant and mechanical and electrical systems. Replacement of avionic line replaceable units, requiring simple tests to prove their serviceability, shall also be included in the privileges. Category B1 shall automatically include the appropriate A subcategory", "A category B2 aircraft maintenance licence shall permit the holder to issue certificates of release to service following maintenance on avionic and electrical systems").

Category C (Base Maintenance Engineer): Basic C category license + Type Training (Line & Base Maintenance i.a.w. ATA 104 Level III for the first Type Rating and ATA 104 Level I training for subsequent Aircraft Types of similar technology, otherwise Level III training) + Company Certification Authorization ("A category C aircraft maintenance licence shall permit the holder to issue certificates of release to service following base maintenance on aircraft. The privileges apply to the aircraft in its entirety in a Part-145 organisation").

وهابعت اسامي الكتب 



Module 1 – Mathematics 

Module 2 – Physics 

Module 3 – Electrical Fundamentals 

Module 4 – Electronic Fundamentals

Module 5 – Digital Techniques / Electronic Instrument Systems

Module 6 – Materials & Hardware 

Module 7 – Maintenance Practices 

Module 8 – Basic Aerodynamics 

Module 9 – Human Factors 

Module 10 – Aviation Legislation 

Module 11 – Aeroplane Aerodynamics, Structures And Systems

Module 12 – Helicopter Aerodynamics, Structures And Systems 

Module 13 – Aircraft Aerodynamics, Structures And Systems 

Module 14 – Propulsion 

Module 15 – Gas Turbine Engine 

Module 16 – Piston Engine 

Module 17 – Propeller


----------



## م المصري (25 فبراير 2008)

تم توجيه الدعوه لمشرفنا الفاضل ....... محب الله و رسوله 

Easa part 66 .... لقسم الطيران ؟ 

و يفعل الله امرا كان مفعولا


----------



## م المصري (26 فبراير 2008)

لقد احضر لنا محب الله و رسوله هذا 

Airworthiness: An Introduction to Aircraft Certification; A Guide to JAA, EASA & FAA 

انتظر تعليقك ..... مهندس طيار 

تحياتي


----------



## مهندس طيار (27 فبراير 2008)

أشكر اخي الكريم محب الله ورسوله علي مجهوده الجميل جدا 

في المكتبه الهندسيه 

والذي يشهد له جميع الاعضاء 

مع الشكر والتقدير 

لكن ليست هذه الا مقدمه لتعريف المهندسين بال Easa & FAA & JAA

انتظر مساعدات الاخوه المهندسين ربما كان احد منهم في دوله اوربيه 

كي يسئل في جامعة اكسفورد


----------



## organizer_2002 (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*مهندس طيران فى اوروبا*

السلام عليكم .. الاخ الكريم الذى يسأل إذا كان احد فى الاتحاد الاوربى الان .. اخى الكريم انا لان فى لاتفيا و بدرس Aircrafts System Technical Maintenance or Aircrafts
Avionic System Technical Maintenance فى معهد طيران فى ريغا ... راسلنى ماذا تريد ..


----------



## organizer_2002 (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*contact me*

راسلنى على [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## مـ سـ لـ م (4 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يمكنك تحميل جميع الكتب من منتدى خط الطيران
وهذا رابط تحميل الكتب

http://www.air.flyingway.com/books/e..._1.2.3.4.5.rar​


----------



## dreams1804 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*   السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​​*​


----------



## jara (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*[email protected]*

:20:
السلام عليكم :​Iam an engineer majdi rahamitt alla ,and ,Iwant to inform you that ,I have the EASA part 66 license sylibus ,all of .And iam ready to give it to you please send me your E.mail..​


----------



## بعارة (21 مايو 2010)

i need information about FADC system


----------



## خالدالملاح (22 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اللى مهتم بخصوص الايزا الاتصال على 0020104130023 او 00966568679853 لمده 15 يوم لاعضائنا الكرام


----------



## aeroman_airbus (3 يونيو 2010)

Plz I need The Modules of EASA Part 66 (A and B2) in Frensh or English Plz


----------



## youssef2700 (29 يونيو 2010)

مشكور أخي


----------



## Ahmadani (8 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير علي الكتب بس ما قدرت ادخل؟


----------



## Ahmadani (8 نوفمبر 2010)

م المصري قال:


> لقد احضر لنا محب الله و رسوله هذا
> 
> airworthiness: An introduction to aircraft certification; a guide to jaa, easa & faa
> 
> ...



يا اخوان كيف ادخل الرابط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تطلع لي رسالة ادارية باني لا استطيع ادخل!!!!!


----------



## Ahmadani (13 نوفمبر 2010)

م المصري قال:


> لقد احضر لنا محب الله و رسوله هذا
> 
> airworthiness: An introduction to aircraft certification; a guide to jaa, easa & faa
> 
> ...



ياا احوان تطلع لي ذا ليش؟
, لا تملك تصريح بدخول هذه الصفحة. قد يكون هذا أحد الأسباب التالية وربما بسبب آخر: 

حسابك قد لا يكون فيه إمتيازات كافية لدخول هذه الصفحة. هل تحاول تعديل رسالة عضو آخر, دخول ميزات إدارية أو نظام متميز آخر؟
إذا كنت تحاول المشاركة, ربما قامت الإدارة بحظر حسابك, أو لا يزال حسابك بإنتظار موافقة الإدارة.
 ​


----------



## moneebhamid (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*[FONT=&quot]EASA PART 66 MODULE[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]B1[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]MODULE 1. MATHEMATICS (40hr)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]MODULE 2. PHYSICS (70hr)[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]MODULE 3.*Electrical Fundamentals (90hr)*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]MODULE 4. ELECTRONIC FUNDAMENTALS (70hr)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]MODULE[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 5. DIGITAL TECHNIQUES ELECTRONIC INSTRUMENT SYSTEMS (100hr)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]MODULE[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 6. MATERIALS AND HARDWARE (110hr)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]MODULE[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 7. MAINTENANCE PRACTICES (110hr)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]MODULE 8. BASIC AERODYNAMICS (60hr)[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]MODULE 9. HUMAN FACTORS (50hr)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]MODULE 10. AVIATION LEGISLATION (50hr)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]MODULE[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 11. AEROPLANE AERODYNAMICS, STRUCTURES AND SYSTEMS (300hr)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]MODULE[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 15. GAS TURBINE ENGINE (185hr)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]MODULE[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 17.PROPELLER (50hr)[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## moneebhamid (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*EASA PART 66 MODULE*
 *B1
*​ 
*MODULE 1. MATHEMATICS*
*1.1 **Arithmetic* 
*1.2 **Algebra*
*1.3 **Geometry


* *MODULE 2. PHYSICS
* *2.1 Matter*
*2.2 Mechanics*
2.2.1 Statics
2.2.2 Kinetics
2.2.3 Dynamics
2.2.4 Fluid dynamics
*2.3 Thermodynamics*
*2.4 Optics (Light)* 
*2.5 Wave Motion and Sound

*
*MODULE 3.Electrical Fundamentals*
*3.1 Electron Theory* 
*3.2 Static Electricity and Conduction* 
*3.3 Electrical Terminology* 
*3.4 Generation of Electricity* 
*3.5 DC Sources of Electricity* 
*3.6 DC Circuits* 
*3.7 Resistance/Resistor*
*3.8 Power* 
*3.9 Capacitance/Capacitor* 
*3.10 Magnetism*
*3.11 Inductance/Inductor* 
*3.12 DC Motor/Generator Theory* 
*3.13 AC Theory* 
*3.14 Resistive (R), Capacitive (C) and Inductive (L)Circuits*
*3.15 Transformers* 
*3.16 Filters* 
*3.17 AC Generators* 
*3.18 AC Motors


* *MODULE 4. Electronic Fundamentals*
*4.1 Semiconductors*
4.1.1 Diodes
4.1.2 Transistors
4.1.3 Integrated Circuits
*4.2 Printed Circuit Boards* 
*4.3 Servomechanisms


* *[FONT=&quot]MODULE[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 5. DIGITAL TECHNIQUES ELECTRONIC INSTRUMENT SYSTEMS
[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]5.1 Electronic Instrument Systems[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]5.2 Numbering Systems[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]5.3 Data Conversion[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]5.4 Data Buses[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]5.5 Logic Circuits[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]5.6 Basic Computer Structure[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]5.7 Microprocessors[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]5.8 Integrated Circuits[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]5.9 Multiplexing[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]5.10 Fibre Optics[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]5.11 Electronic Displays[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]5.12 Electrostatic Sensitive Devices[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]5.13 Software Management Control[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]5.14 Electromagnetic Environment[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]5.15 Typical Electronic/Digital Aircraft Systems


[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]MODULE[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 6. MATERIALS AND HARDWARE[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]6.1 Aircraft Materials[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] *— Ferrous*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]6.2 Aircraft Materials[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] *— Non-Ferrous*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]6.3 Aircraft Materials — Composite and Non-Metallic[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot] 6.3.1 Composite and non-metallic other than wood and fabric[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 6.3.2 Wooden structures [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 6.3.3 Fabric covering [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]6.4 Corrosion[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]6.5 Fasteners[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot] 6.5.1 Screw threads [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 6.5.2 Bolts, studs and screws [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 6.5.3 Locking devices [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 6.5.4 Aircraft rivets [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]6.6 Pipes and Unions[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]6.7 Springs[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]6.8 Bearings[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]6.9 Transmissions[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]6.10 Control Cables[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]6.11 Electrical Cables and Connectors


[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]MODULE[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 7. MAINTENANCE PRACTICES[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]7.1 Safety Precautions-Aircraft and Workshop[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]7.2 Workshop Practices[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]7.3 Tools[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]7.4 Avionic General Test Equipment[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]7.5 Engineering Drawings, Diagrams and Standards[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]7.6 Fits and Clearances[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]7.7 Electrical Cables and Connectors[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]7.8 Riveting[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]7.9 Pipes and Hoses[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]7.10 Springs[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]7.11 Bearings[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]7.12 Transmissions[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]7.13 Control Cables[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]7.14 Material handling[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot] 7.14.1 Sheet Metal [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 7.14.2 Composite and non-metallic [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]7.15 Welding, Brazing, Soldering and Bonding[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]7.16 Aircraft Weight and Balance[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]7.17 Aircraft Handling and Storage[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]7.18 Disassembly, Inspection, Repair and Assembly Techniques[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]7.19 Abnormal Events[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]7.20 Maintenance Procedures


[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]MODULE 8. BASIC AERODYNAMICS[/FONT]*
*8.1 Physics of the Atmosphere* 
*8.2 Aerodynamics* 
*8.3 Theory of Flight* 
*8.4 Flight Stability and Dynamics

* 
*[FONT=&quot]MODULE 9. HUMAN FACTORS[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]9.1 General[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]9.2 Human Performance and Limitations[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]9.3Social Psychology [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]9.4 Factors Affecting Performance[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]9.5 Physical Environment[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]9.6 Tasks[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]9.7 Communication[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]9.8 Human Error[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]9.9 Hazards in the Workplace[/FONT]*



*MODULE**[FONT=&quot] 10. AVIATION LEGISLATION[/FONT]*
*10.1 Regulatory Framework* 
*10.2 Part-66 — Certifying Staff — Maintenance* 
*10.3 Part-145 — Approved Maintenance Organisations* 
*10.4 JAR-OPS — Commercial Air Transportation* 
*10.5 Aircraft Certification*
*10.6 Part-M*
*10.7 Applicable National and International Requirements for (if not superseded by EU requirements)


* *[FONT=&quot]MODULE[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 11. AEROPLANE AERODYNAMICS, STRUCTURES[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]*AND SYSTEMS
*[/FONT] *[FONT=&quot]11.1 Theory of Flight[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot] 11.1.1 Aeroplane Aerodynamics and Flight Controls [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 11.1.2 High Speed Flight [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]11.2 Airframe Structures — General Concepts[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]11.3 Airframe Structures — Aeroplanes[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot] 11.3.1 Fuselage (ATA 52/53/56) [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 11.3.2 Wings (ATA 57) [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 11.3.3 Stabilisers (ATA 55) [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 11.3.4 Flight Control Surfaces (ATA 55/57) [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 11.3.5 Nacelles/Pylons (ATA 54) [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]11.4 Air Conditioning and Cabin Pressurisation (ATA 21)[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot] 11.4.1 Air supply [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 11.4.2 Air Conditioning [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 11.4.3 Pressurisation [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 11.4.4 Safety and warning devices [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]11.5 Instruments/Avionic Systems[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot] 11.5.1 Instrument Systems (ATA 31) [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 11.5.2 Avionic Systems [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]11.6 Electrical Power (ATA 24)[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]11.7 Equipment and Furnishings (ATA 25)[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]11.8 Fire Protection (ATA 26)[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]11.9 Flight Controls (ATA 27)[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]11.10 Fuel Systems (ATA 28)[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]11.11 Hydraulic Power (ATA 29)[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]11.12 Ice and Rain Protection (ATA 30)[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]11.13 Landing Gear (ATA 32)[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]11.14 Lights (ATA 33)[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]11.15 Oxygen (ATA 35) [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]11.16 Pneumatic/Vacuum (ATA 36)[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]11.17 Water/Waste (ATA 38)[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]11.18 On Board Maintenance Systems (ATA 45)[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]MODULE[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 15. GAS TURBINE ENGINE
[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]15.1 Fundamentals[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]15.2 Engine Performance[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]15.3 Inlet[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]15.4 Compressors[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]15.5 Combustion Section[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]15.6 Turbine Section[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]15.7 Exhaust[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]15.8 Bearings and Seals[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]15.9 Lubricants and Fuels[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]15.10 Lubrication Systems[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]15.11 Fuel Systems[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]15.12 Air Systems[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]15.13 Starting and Ignition Systems[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]15.14 Engine Indication Systems[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]15.15 Power Augmentation Systems[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]15.16 Turbo-prop Engines[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]15.17 Turbo-shaft engines[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]15.18 Auxiliary Power Units (APUs)[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]15.19 Powerplant Installation[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]15.20 Fire Protection Systems[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]15.21 Engine Monitoring and Ground Operation[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]15.22 Engine Storage and Preservation


[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]MODULE[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 17.PROPELLER[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]17.1 Fundamentals[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]17.2 Propeller Construction[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]17.3 Propeller Pitch Control[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]17.7 Propeller Storage and Preservation[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]17.5 Propeller Ice Protection[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]17.6 Propeller Maintenance[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]17.4 Propeller Synchronising[/FONT]*


----------



## sameh3antar (10 مايو 2015)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.easa.part.sameh3antar
التطبيق ده مفيد جدا في رخصه الايازا


----------



## ahmedhani (27 مايو 2015)

شكرا 1111


----------



## فهد اي ام اس (8 أكتوبر 2015)

thanks


----------



## فهد اي ام اس (8 أكتوبر 2015)

thanks​


----------



## فهد اي ام اس (8 أكتوبر 2015)

رائع


----------



## فهد اي ام اس (8 أكتوبر 2015)

ممتاز


----------



## فهد اي ام اس (8 أكتوبر 2015)

احسنتم


----------



## فهد اي ام اس (8 أكتوبر 2015)

جميل جدا


----------



## فهد اي ام اس (8 أكتوبر 2015)

*رائع*



م المصري قال:


> لقد احضر لنا محب الله و رسوله هذا
> 
> Airworthiness: An Introduction to Aircraft Certification; A Guide to JAA, EASA & FAA
> 
> ...


مبدعون


----------



## ناسى الناس (16 يناير 2016)

بارك الله فيك​..
​


----------

